# Anxiety and Panic Disorder after prolonged Adderall Use



## MilkWasABadChoice (Nov 16, 2010)

When I was in high school (2004-2008 ) I used to take 30-60mg of adderall a day for a total of 4 years. I was prescribed adderall for ADD purposes in 2005, and it definitely helped me study and even form a personality which would have otherwise never existed. I met people who I know are going to be my lifelong friends. About 2.5 years into my adderall experience I noticed when I would get nervous, my adrenaline would shoot through the roof, I wouldn't understand what was going on, I felt like I was dying, first panic attack ever. It was in class, in front of my teachers and peers. 

My life has never been the same since that day, I continued adderall until 2009 but by then my panic attacks were dominating my life, controlling every thought I made. Till this day (no stims for 2.5 years), my adrenaline spikes beyond belief and I have high anxiety and panic disorder.

Has anybody had similar experiences with prolonged use of adderall or any stimulant (dexedrine?, vyvanse?). 

It feels as though it has warped my nervous system permanently, and now when I get nervous I get panicked very easily. Even if my mind isn't freaking out too much, I feel like I am about to die every time without my beta-blocker.

I haven't taken Anatomy and Physiology in school yet. Any info would help, thanks guys.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I failed miserably during my first two runs of stimulants daily. I am now on my 3rd run at stims and I realized it is MUCH better to use them only PRN, and never daily. That helps me avoid the problems you listed.


----------



## MilkWasABadChoice (Nov 16, 2010)

Dr House said:


> I failed miserably during my first two runs of stimulants daily. I am now on my 3rd run at stims and I realized it is MUCH better to use them only PRN, and never daily. That helps me avoid the problems you listed.


I agree, how often would you say you take them then? Do you still feel that terrible depressing "come down" at the end of the day or do you avoid it by taking your Klonopin? Which at 4mg would definitely counter-act the mindless sensation after a day of adderall.

By the way, how the heck did you manage to get Dilaudid on a PRN basis? I think opiod drugs are amazing, please share.


----------



## Jericho187 (Jan 18, 2011)

In short, yes. Many studies are now coming out that demonstrate chronic amphetamine and methylphenidate use can permenately alter certain neuronal pathways in various parts of the brain. SSRIs can do the same thing with regular use.

As House said, I think as needed use of stimulants is the best way to go about it, if you are going to use them at all.


----------



## MilkWasABadChoice (Nov 16, 2010)

Jericho187 said:


> In short, yes. Many studies are now coming out that demonstrate chronic amphetamine and methylphenidate use can permenately alter certain neuronal pathways in various parts of the brain. SSRIs can do the same thing with regular use.
> 
> As House said, I think as needed use of stimulants is the best way to go about it, if you are going to use them at all.


Interesting, thanks for telling me. I will have to look that up are there any specific articles you would recommend?

I do not intend on taking stimulants again though, I feel much better without them. Even on a PRN basis I don't think I would enjoy the effects from adderall or anything like it. But if I hadn't taken them for so long as a teen, I would probably benefit from stimulants on a PRN basis.

Coffee does the trick at this point:blank


----------



## Jericho187 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nothing I would recommend. A few examples:

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0165017386900020
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0165380698001667
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/11/111103120446.htm
http://homepage.psy.utexas.edu/homepage/class/Psy394P/Jones/SeminarFall04/RobinsonRev.pdf

These are all heavy reads if you are not familiar with neuronal structures in the brain.


----------



## MilkWasABadChoice (Nov 16, 2010)

Awesome. Thank you, I could figure these out. It'll just take some extra time.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

MilkWasABadChoice said:


> I agree, how often would you say you take them then? Do you still feel that terrible depressing "come down" at the end of the day or do you avoid it by taking your Klonopin? Which at 4mg would definitely counter-act the mindless sensation after a day of adderall.
> 
> By the way, how the heck did you manage to get Dilaudid on a PRN basis? I think opiod drugs are amazing, please share.


Dilaudid is my breakthru painkiller used in the pain management of my chronic pain which is induced by the MHE and Fibromyalgia that I suffer from. I take it as needed, whenever I can't tolerate the pain any longer, to give myself a 3-4 hour break from it.

As for the crash, yeah I still feel it. But I use some neurofeedback and biofeedback techniques as well as CBT to help manage it. If it gets too bad I will knock myself out with some Klonopin or Zopiclone.


----------



## MilkWasABadChoice (Nov 16, 2010)

Dr House said:


> Dilaudid is my breakthru painkiller used in the pain management of my chronic pain which is induced by the MHE and Fibromyalgia that I suffer from. I take it as needed, whenever I can't tolerate the pain any longer, to give myself a 3-4 hour break from it.
> 
> As for the crash, yeah I still feel it. But I use some neurofeedback and biofeedback techniques as well as CBT to help manage it. If it gets too bad I will knock myself out with some Klonopin or Zopiclone.


I understand, Dilaudid must help you greatly then. I was under the impression you had it for anxiety. Thanks for sharing that.

I am also interested in biofeedback. It seems really interesting. I mentioned it to my doctor and he said it was unreliable pseudoscience, which sounds like a personal opinion on his part.

I am still going to try it, even if it falls under the label of "pseudoscience" what the process does seems amazing. Becoming aware of your own physiological reactions in an effort to control them would be beneficial to anyone who suffers from panic disorder.

Thanks for the info House.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Jericho187 said:


> Nothing I would recommend. A few examples:
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0165017386900020
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0165380698001667
> ...


Those things dont really apply to therapeutic use, as an example hyperthermia has to occur for the toxiticy thats appears, compounds that increase BDNF are recommend tough as amp decreases that on relevant doses.


----------

